# Confirm Cancel Season Pass



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned before, I searched but didn't find any results.

I really wish my TiVo would ask me for confirmation before deleting a Season Pass. My remote has a bad habit of occasionally "double clicking" with the direction pad causing me to skip over View Upcoming Shows and accidentally clicking on Cancel this Season Pass. Which of course deletes that SP right away. VERY aggravating.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

If it were me, I think I'd get a new remote.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

A new remote is not an option until this one is legally dead. Besides, you have to confirm every friggin' thing else you delete, why not one more?


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

A new remote won't help - sounds like operator error.  

If your double clicking and also clicking on the delete button you might want to...
A) Slow down a little.

B) Get glasses.

C) Think about what you're doing.

D) Stop complaining.

E) All of the above.

And, if you have a bad remote then replace it~!!! Why do you expect TiVo to repair a remote with a software upgrade to the main unit?

Really, what is the problem? I would bet that 99.9 percent of the people don't have this problem - If you delete your Season Pass then just re-enter it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> A new remote won't help - sounds like operator error.
> 
> If your double clicking and also clicking on the delete button you might want to...
> A) Slow down a little.
> ...


A) I am not 100% in love with your attitude.

B) There's no reason for you to be a jerk.

C) Think about what you're doing.

D) If you can't offer a constructive opinion refer to E.

E) Kiss my ___.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> A) I am not 100% in love with your attitude.


Is that an original line? 
Sounds like CaveMan talk from the Geico Commercials.  


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> D) If you can't offer a constructive opinion refer to E.


I just went to Ebay - If you're willing to part with about $16.00 someone will sell you a remote and throw in free shipping. :up:

I'm not trying to start a war here - really, besides them writing a script to rework there delete feature *because you have a bad remote* what is the problem?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

rdrrepair said:


> I just went to Ebay - If you're willing to part with about $16.00 someone will sell you a remote and throw in free shipping. :up:


Again, I am not buying another remote until the one I got dies, or is terminally ill.



rdrrepair said:


> I'm not trying to start a war here - really


If that's not what you are trying to do, you need to try harder.



rdrrepair said:


> besides them writing a script to rework *there* delete feature *because you have a bad remote* what is the problem?


Maybe my original post sounded a little like I was blaming TiVo for deleting my season passes, but I am not. I was simply making a suggestion as to make life a little easier for *their* (not there) customers. If you can't see the usefulness in that kind of added functionality, then I am not going to waste anymore time trying to explain or justify it to you. You've obviously already got your mind made up.

Good day, sir.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> I am not going to waste anymore time trying to explain or justify it to you. You've obviously already got your mind made up.


I for one, as well as 99.9 percent of the people that have functioning remotes like this feature.

I'm sorry you remote is broken~buy another one! Oh, wait - you have already made up your mind to use a broken one and the rest of us needs to change to conform to your broken remote! Sounds a little very selfish on your part!


EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Good day, sir.


And a good day to you too!!! 
Ps. Tanx 4 da grama n spelinz leson...


----------

